# howl from kayak on rack



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I just carry my kayak (upside down) on my car's roof rack. At highway speeds I often get a very loud pulsating howl from above. By loud, I mean loud. Anyone know what I can do about that or what exactly is causing it? I am guessing it's some kind of resonance at play. It is variable too. Sometimes when I'm transporting the yak, it is minimal. I wish I knew what I was doing to make it less. I was driving back from the maumee yesterday and it was an aweful drive home because of the noise!!! Funny because on the trip there, there was almost no howl. I tried tightening the straps more and even moving the yak slightly more forward--didn't work.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea it is a type of resonance caused by the air moving over and under the kayak. You may want to try swapping ends of the kayak and see if that helps.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Might try flipping it right side up also.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll bet it's the straps. Just moving them a bit forward or back can cause the wind to hit them right and make them sing. The yak is amplifying them like a guitar body amplifies the string. It can drive you nuts. Try securing it with ropes instead of straps and you will find out if that is the problem. The ropes don't vibrate like straps. Or just try securing the straps at different points to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

mishmosh, Is it a Sit-In or a SOT? Scupper holes? Drain plug? You could be playing the yak flute.LOL!--Tim............................................................................................................................................


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

It is a SOT. Anyways some good thoughts. I will try plugging up the scupper holes and also pay attention to the straps. Not sure if I can flip it without a carrier of some sort (which I don't want to put on).


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Put a twist in the strap just above the buckle.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Ditto what jlieder said......

Mike


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Always twist the straps below the buckle.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

You're right, below the buckle. Got confused.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

jlieder said:


> You're right, below the buckle. Got confused.


Oh dude, I didn't mean it that way. Above/below... I guess it depends on how you strap down your yak. I was supporting what you said.
But either way, a twist in the strap will keep it from vibrating like crazy.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Just trying to clarify: I want to twist the strap so it doesn't lay flat? 

This is how I carry the kayak:










I have two straps that get doubled over. The buckle is usually on top somewhere. So everywhere the strap is in the air, I should try to make a twist?

I'm probably heading back to the maumee tomorrow so will get a chance to test this concept out. I actually never thought it could be the straps.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I did the strap twisting and also plugged the scupper holes. Forward or backward. The thing still resonates. Seems like the body is acting like a flute! Ah well.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Wierd.

I notice you have a Malibu...what model? I'm curious because last Winter I bought a Stealth 12 but have yet to take it out or carry it on top of my car.

Wonder if I'm in for the same howling kayak thing?


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a Mini-X. Great kayak but sometimes I wish I had a full size model--mine doesn't track so well.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

If it isn't the straps or scupper holes it may just be the boat design...try looking into boat stackers...not sure what rack system you have, but yakima, thule, etc make stackers that allow you to turn boat on its side and strap down.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

This may sound weird but I have seen it work before:

The sound might be coming from the air flowing between the rack the kayak. If you add some padding to the crossbars (the person I know that did it used pool noodles) that gap will get smaller and sometimes that fixes the problem. 

At a buck or two a piece you can try and not loose much if it doesn't work.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Nice ride (both car and yak)! I have a WRX sedan and am looking for roof rack options for a yak I have yet to buy. Is that the Subaru rack? You like it?


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I get a good bit of howling, but I've kinda come to expect it with lugging a 14.5' tube on top of the car.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

leovpin said:


> This may sound weird but I have seen it work before:
> 
> The sound might be coming from the air flowing between the rack the kayak. If you add some padding to the crossbars (the person I know that did it used pool noodles) that gap will get smaller and sometimes that fixes the problem.
> 
> At a buck or two a piece you can try and not loose much if it doesn't work.


I might give that a try. Thanks!



nitsud said:


> Nice ride (both car and yak)! I have a WRX sedan and am looking for roof rack options for a yak I have yet to buy. Is that the Subaru rack? You like it?


Yeah, it is the Subaru rack, but I have the wagon. I love it. On top it has a rubber strip to keep things in place. Along the ends it has holes to insert straps. Some universal rack parts do fit but there aren't as many accessories for it as a Yakima or Thule rack. That said, it is very practical and is very inconspicuous.

And TimTaylor: love the max and what you've done with it. Sweet.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Good deal. Always nice to hear from someone with direct experience, so thanks much!


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

try one rubber bungee and go from the front strap to the back strap nice and tight.


----------

